

Ask HN: Any RTP area hackers/founders up for a meetup? - mindcrime

We've done a few different events in the RTP area, mostly under the "Startup Drinks" banner, but it's been a while since the last one.  More and more I'm thinking we should have a regular meetup, for the Hackers News / Startup Drinks /Open Coffee Club / etc. crowd.<p>There's already a Lean Startup group on Meetup.com, but that seems to be more of a "let's have a formal meeting with an agenda" theme.  I'd like to see more of a regular session of (mostly) unstructured meetings to mingle, socialize, network, share ideas, look for potential co-founders or partners, etc.<p>So, anybody in?
======
mindcrime
If you have to ask "Where's RTP" then you're probably too far away to
participate anyway... but for the people who don't know about RTP already:
It's Research Triangle Park, an area in North Carolina, roughly bounded by the
cities of Raleigh, Durham and Chapel Hill. Or, by the universities of UNC-
Chapel Hill, Duke, and North Carolina State, if you'd rather look at it that
way.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Research_Triangle_Park>

------
mgkimsal
Hey mindcrime - I'm up for it, but somewhere closer to my side of town would
be great. Morrisville/BrierCreek would be acceptable. :)

FWIW, I'm organizing a wake forest area tech/web meetup as well soon.

~~~
mindcrime
I'm actually working in Morrisville during the day these days, so I'd be down
with either M'ville or Brier Creek. I actually know a spot that might make a
good venue, that's in M'ville not far from my office. I'll give them a call
and see if it's suitable, and maybe try to line something up.

------
mindcrime
Ok, here we go. RTP Hackers & Founders / Open Coffee Club Meetup formed. See:

<http://www.meetup.com/RTP-Hackers-Founders/>

------
MitalPatel
I'm in. Morrisville would be a good location for me too.

